# Just LOL if you aren't Atesh Salih



## norwoodreaper (Jul 27, 2019)

Srsly best eve area ive ever seen
amazing cheekbones and insane zygomatic arch
thick , dark hair
compact midface
amazing jaw angularity.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 27, 2019)

looks like gandys younger better looking brother


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 27, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


> looks like gandys younger better looking brother


indeed
imo him and gandy are on the same level


----------



## Tiddlywink (Jul 27, 2019)

You know that you're GL when you can pull off a fucking unibrow.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 27, 2019)

I am Atesh Salih


----------



## forwardgrowth (Jul 27, 2019)

AMEN


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jul 27, 2019)

Psl 10. Hope custom zygos and custom wraparound could help me emulate that look


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jul 27, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Psl 10. Hope custom zygos and custom wraparound could help me emulate that look


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 27, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> I am Atesh Salih


----------



## Titbot (Jul 27, 2019)

He ethnic too but looks like Gandy lol


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 27, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He ethnic too but looks like Gandy lol


once you are above 8 ethnic means verry little


----------



## Notorious (Jul 27, 2019)

He is half ethnic, half German.


----------



## her (Jul 27, 2019)

Fucking slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 27, 2019)

You on here now you lookism refuge?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 28, 2019)

Holy crap my eyes look a lot like his,just that my eyes are super dark.


----------



## rtsssy (Jul 28, 2019)

barrett mogs


----------



## reptiles (Jul 28, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> View attachment 86964
> 
> View attachment 86965
> 
> ...








Just hit the 1 in a million gene lottery bro


----------

